# Help with Civilization IV



## BuchananAC (Jul 29, 2006)

We use to be able to play Civ IV on this PC, but there was a virus and had to have everything reinstalled. We are running Windows XP... and have reinstalled Civ IV... however when we click to play we get the following info...

Initialize Renderer failed. Check DirectX Installation, Laterst Grphics Drivers and Granphics Settings

Parameters
Width	1024
Height	768
Flags Oxc
Hwind	`0x23d03bc
Adaptrid 0
Deviceid 3
Error Creation failed Invalid 3D device type


Someone needs to give me ELEMENTARY instructions...  

My son is bored and we have fun playing this game together, so if you can help, it would be great! Thanks


----------



## Locutus ACS (Nov 10, 2006)

Installing the latest patch should solve that problem. You can get it from here: http://apolyton.net/dir/index.php?id=5187&t=reviews&toprate=5.0000&tophits=4391&cat=350 (47 MB).

1) Visit the above link and click on Civilization IV 1.61 Patch
2) Click on Skip if you get an ad
3) Select Save As and select a place on your computer that's easy to find (e.g. your desktop)
4) Wait while the file downloads, when done, go to wherever you stored it (e.g. your desktop)
5) Double-click on the file patch_1-61.zip (may simply be called patch_1-61)
6) Double-click on Civ4Patch1.61.exe (may simply be called Civ4Patch1.61) and follow the instructions
7) After you're done, test if the game works now (it should) and delete the patch_1.61 file, you won't need it anymore (at least not until the next time you reinstall).

Hope that helps,

Locutus


----------

